# AFC AFTCH Rosehill's Mr Speaker MH OS CCA 2/24/1994 - 11/19/2009



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This was just posted on one of the e-boards.

Speaker passed this morning. A truly remarkable boy who passed on so much to his very talented kids all across the country. A true and wonderful example of what a Golden should be whether in the field or nudging your hand to be stroked. 
I am sure soon there will be a VERY bright new star in the sky. I am sure Lorie is going to miss him tremendously. Rest well and play hard Speaker till your family meets up with you again at the bridge.

THE STAR


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of Speaker's passing.
He sounds like an amazing soul.
How blessed we are to have the honor of sharing their lives.

Play hard at the bridge sweet Speaker.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Mr. Speaker was one of a kind and has produced so many wonderful goldens. I know Lorie is very heartbroken.
Play well, run fast and sleep easy Speak's..


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

An amazing dog, who lived a good, full life and was well-loved.

Rest in peace.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear of Speaker's passing. In his K9data pic he looks like he has been well loved for the duration of his life! May his soul live on through all of his kids!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh I'm truly sad! I LOVED him!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz-G3o6dzBo

If you have a full box of Kleenex, watch this beautiful tribute to Speaker. I absolutely bawled.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love

I do not know Speaker's humans in case someone would like to tell them his Bridge pic is here.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh Steve I have to say that is one of the best ones!!!! Lorie would love it! *sniff sniff*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That picture is so moving. I thought when I watched the video how loving and personal that picture is. I love to stare into their eyes.... it's like our souls are communicating.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Speaker sounded like truly a wonderful Golden. He has sired some fabulous Goldens. This is truly a loss to the Golden community.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Condolences to Speaker's family

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Speaker


----------

